# Sons of Horus Pre Heresy Project Log.



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey all! Betrayal of Calth boxset arrived this afternoon and I've been building like mad. Wanting to keep this going and show off every model I paint for this force. 


Sit back and enjoy the heresy.


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Half finished Contemptor dreadnought. Getting a drill tomorrow for putting the magnets for the arms in. Should be looking rather nice when all done.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Little tip for the magnets...

Glue the shoulders in, and magnetise at the elbow. Saves you painting more shoulders. Also allows you to attach any extra weapons you get from FW (which don't come with shoulders)


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

I like the green that you are using! Looking forward to seeing some more


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Took a few minutes break to clean up my workstation and shelves.


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

WIP Centurion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice looking Dreadnought DoH, looking forward to seeing what comes next.

Wish my painting station was that neat...


LotN


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Centurion is done.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff! :good:


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Tawa said:


> Lovely stuff! :good:





Lord of the Night said:


> Very nice looking Dreadnought DoH, looking forward to seeing what comes next.
> 
> Wish my painting station was that neat...
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Tawa said:


> Lovely stuff! :good:



Thanks Tawa.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

ah ha! I complimented this model on reddit! Excellent work!


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

[/FONT]


thebuilder said:


> ah ha! I complimented this model on reddit! Excellent work!




Small World!


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Building marines errr day! My back hurts like fuck this morning.


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

New paint scheme. The bronze was giving me a headache so now we have black that is highlighted grey.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks pretty effective I reckon :good:


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Tawa said:


> That looks pretty effective I reckon :good:


Looks a bit nicer as well. Writing Cthonian script on the armour as well!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DaughterOfHorus said:


> Writing Cthonian script on the armour as well!


I'd call you a mad woman, but I'm painting the collar tabs and shoulder straps on all my early war Germans...... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Tawa said:


> I'd call you a mad woman, but I'm painting the collar tabs and shoulder straps on all my early war Germans...... :laugh: :laugh:



I am a mad woman :crazy: Fact of life that we are all complete nutters.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think being MAD it an occupational requirement for chaos and the chaos legions during the heresy. I commend you on your dedication. I had not seen your work before but these are very nice indeed. Same legion as mine, but mine are 10000 years further along so they have degenerated a bit. That contemptor looks very fine indeed.


----------



## DaughterOfHorus (Sep 8, 2016)

Long ass delay, experiencing some technical difficulties and ran out of Kabalite green! FUUUUUUUCK!


----------

